# Newguy here



## ibeseen (Jan 19, 2010)

i just joined this forum because i picked up a good used 028 wb and was looking for more info figured i would give u the heads up Just relized i posted in the wrong one


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 20, 2010)

ibeseen said:


> i just joined this forum because i picked up a good used 028 wb and was looking for more info figured i would give u the heads up Just relized i posted in the wrong one




Welcome! And yes you would do well to go check out the chainsaw forum. If you are looking for specific info about your 028WB do a search and you will find a lot of reading material I assure you!


----------



## ibeseen (Jan 20, 2010)

already have searched that's why i joined this site i posted in this forum also though because i build custom saw bars For a living including hot saw & carving


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 21, 2010)

> already have searched that's why i joined this site



Glad to hear you are familiar with the search function. As sombody once told me on here when I started, a newbie that knows how to use the search function is about as rare as chickens teeth!


> i posted in this forum also though because i build custom saw bars For a living including hot saw & carving



Rock on I don't know if you came across this discussion topic or not but there has been a lot of talk about .050 gauge, 3/8 Low Pro, long bars for milling, that as of now no one produces. If you could manufacture one there would be several of us in the milling forum that would be extremely interested in say 36" .50 gauge to run LP 3/8 on. There has been talk of having GB commission a run of this type of bar but nothing has happened yet. Glad to have you on board and let us know if you think you could make those long bars PM me and let me know how much you would charge for one. Also would be interested in seeing some of your work, post us up some pics. Thanks


----------



## ibeseen (Jan 21, 2010)

Carving bars most company's go back a inch or 2 with hard facing we go a min of 6" as u can see it cut out in this pic and we use Stellite rod for all hard facing





a Custom saw bar i built for a guy bucking a 10' log the total length of the bar is 12' it was going on a Husky 3120Xp made it a double mount just in case he had to use 2 power heads but was designed to use a helper handle




Bow bars





I also rebuild bars pm me if u want to know more details


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 22, 2010)

Those are very nice! I might be interested in a couple of carving bars too,later this spring. Check out this thread about the low pro milling bars that are being discussed you could probably add a new perspective to this discussion.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=121746


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jan 22, 2010)

*Rebuilding bars*

Can you give us an insight on your rebuilding background/experience? Us carvers are always looking for a reliable source for bar rebuilding. Can you give us a rough price and time frame for rebiulding a CANNON 12" DIME TIP?-ken


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 22, 2010)

ultimate buzz said:


> Can you give us an insight on your rebuilding background/experience? Us carvers are always looking for a reliable source for bar rebuilding. Can you give us a rough price and time frame for rebuilding a CANNON 12" DIME TIP?-ken



I also have one that needs rebuilt. Good questions UB!


----------



## ibeseen (Jan 22, 2010)

our shop was established in the 40's the current owner has been building bars for 40 years now, prices very by repair


----------

